# Something's up with Daesyl



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Daes seems to be threatening to lay an egg, that, or something else is going on. She was all poofed up and leaning forwards earlier in her cage, not singing so much, but tweeting really softly. I took her out to get a look at her, and she didn't let me go anywhere near her vent to get a look, but it does seem a little swollen. She's currently sat on a warm blanket, leaning forwards, with her tail raised up slightly. I've put water and fresh veggies close to her if she needs them. 
She's also been having larger poop than normal, especially in the morning, and she's not been going quite as often, but still eating and drinking normal amounts.

I'm prepared to take her to the vet at the shortest notice if anything appears to be going wrong. 

Is there anything I can do to help her out or make her more comfortable??

I must admit, it's scary seeing Daes look a little out of sorts. I'm keeping calm, though. as much as I can.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness, hopefully your little diva is okay! Does sound like it's possible she might have an egg. Has she had lots of calcium lately? I hope she isn't eggbound. 
Just keep an eye on her. I would actually call the vet and tell him what you are observing, he may want to see her just in case. 
Please, please keep us posted! Kisses to your little lady, hope she feels better!


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Goodness, hopefully your little diva is okay! Does sound like it's possible she might have an egg. Has she had lots of calcium lately? I hope she isn't eggbound.
> Just keep an eye on her. I would actually call the vet and tell him what you are observing, he may want to see her just in case.
> Please, please keep us posted! Kisses to your little lady, hope she feels better!


She hasn't really touched her cuttlebone but I've read that spinach has a lot of calcium in it. Lately she's been going nuts for it. 
Aah, I hope she'll be alright!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How old is Daesyl? From your description of her symptoms, it's very likely she will soon be laying an egg. If you manage to take a picture of her vent or even better at her large poops, it would be helpful. 
Hens when are about to lay really make gigantic poops somewhat watery and with a flattened out appearance. When closing to laying time, they will have a pronounced and rhythmic tail bob which is actually contractions.

Giving something as a comfy place for her to rest will only make her broody and want to lay a full clutch. She will eventually lay the egg on the cage's floor and then you can proceed to remove it from the cage and make all the necessary arrangements in order to break the egg laying cycle. Doing a total cage makeover and rearranging everything or even moving her into a completely different cage (if you have a spare one) will most likely throw her off the breeding mood and interrupt the laying cycle. Limiting the daylight hours will also be helpful (I know it's difficult to do in Summer time).

There is no need to worry about calcium at this stage, since Daesyl always had access to a calcium source and hasn't needed to use it yet and that means her body has enough calcium.


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

aluz said:


> How old is Daesyl? From your description of her symptoms, it's very likely she will soon be laying an egg. If you manage to take a picture of her vent or even better at her large poops, it would be helpful.
> Hens when are about to lay really make gigantic poops somewhat watery and with a flattened out appearance. When closing to laying time, they will have a a pronounced and rhythmic tail bob which is actually contractions.
> 
> Giving something as a comfy place for her to rest will only make her broody and want to lay a full clutch. She will eventually lay the egg on the cage's floor and then you can proceed to to remove it from the cage and make all the necessary arrangements in order to break the egg laying cycle. Doing a total cage makeover and rearranging everything or even moving her into a completely different cage (if you have a spare one) will most likely throw her off the breeding mood and interrupt the laying cycle. Limiting the daylight hours will also be helpful (I know it's difficult to do in Summer time).
> ...


Daes turns a year old around the end of october, and she moved into a new cage a couple of days ago. 
So basically I should just keep an eye on her?
And ah, that was really quite reassuring, thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

So that makes Daesyl about 8 months old and maybe this is the first time she is coming to breeding condition. 
It's not very common for this to happen when no breeding is encouraged, at this stage do keep an eye on her.
She shouldn't have any problems in passing the egg, but still it would be good to make a consultation at the vet because it's not normal for a young and single female budgie to be displaying these symptoms/behaviour. Hopefully your girl won't turn out to be a chronic egg layer.


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

aluz said:


> So that makes Daesyl about 8 months old and maybe this is the first time she is coming to breeding condition.
> It's not very common for this to happen when no breeding is encouraged, at this stage do keep an eye on her.
> She shouldn't have any problems in passing the egg, but still it would be good to make a consultation at the vet because it's not normal for a young and single female budgie to be displaying these symptoms/behaviour. Hopefully your girl won't turn out to be a chronic egg layer.


I have a hunch that it could have been her hammock that might have encouraged it? I could be wrong, but I removed it after I was told that those things could encourage breeding behaviour, and that was a couple of weeks ago now.

edit: 
OR she could have been sat like that because the feathers near her vent had poop stuck to it. I FINALLY managed to get a look at her, and saw that she had a fair bit there. So I took a soft cloth and some warm-ish water and cleaned her up.

Now she's tweeting and sounding a heck of a lot happier. It must have been uncomfortable for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, the hammock could definitely have been a contributing factor to Daesyl becoming broody.

I sure wish the pet stores wouldn't advertise those as being for budgies!  
Budgies do not need a place of that sort to sleep in, they encourage egg laying and they are dangerous because budgies can 1) get their toenails stuck in the material and 2) ingest the cotton fibers which can lead to crop impaction.

Let us know if it turns out the dried/stuck on poop was the issue or if Daesyl actually ends up laying an egg.

Best wishes! :hug:*


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, the hammock could definitely have been a contributing factor to Daesyl becoming broody.
> 
> I sure wish the pet stores wouldn't advertise those as being for budgies!
> Budgies do not need a place of that sort to sleep in, they encourage egg laying and they are dangerous because budgies can 1) get their toenails stuck in the material and 2) ingest the cotton fibers which can lead to crop impaction.
> ...


Yeaah, the one I had was recommended to me. After reading up about the risks of it, I gotta say Daes was pretty lucky, and I'd gladly slap those sellers around the back of the head for recommending it, followed by a few choice words. (Well...I'm too nice for that, the imagination works wonders though.)

By the way she's perked up, I'm certain it was just the poop bothering her. But I'll keep an eye on her over the next few days, and do some research into why she's getting it stuck to her. I heard not drinking enough could be an issue?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Heavypenguins said:



I'll keep an eye on her over the next few days, and do some research into why she's getting it stuck to her. I heard not drinking enough could be an issue?

Click to expand...

That's correct.
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Something*

If you have not set up your birdy first aid kit this is a good time to start.
First off include your avian vet info, your info and picture and leg band number,if she has one. Then start with a sugar free electrolyte. probiotics. and liquid calcium we keep it on hand for other issues including breeding or weak legs in chicks. Lady gouldianfinch .com is a great resource. We use their powdered clay minerals that we sprinkle on soft food or in a separate cup, Herb salad is also great . Our birds gobble it it up. they also carry vetafarm products like Soluvite D vitamins. cornstarch is good for bleeding, Windy city parrot has an edible antibiotic cream for cuts etc. the cream is less likely to gum up feathers than the ointment. but use the ointment if that's all you have on feet and other areas away from face. Sterile water and normal saline are best to wash out wounds. bandages, etc for bird size issues, nail clippers , leg band cutter sterile gloves, insulin syringes, Vet RX for smothering scaley mites , Re Nu for contacts to clean blood and other tough stains on feathers. never use peroxide on budgies. Windy city parrots has items for a first aid kit and also carries avitech products and natural things like alcohol free milk thistle. A little drop of olive oil around the vent can be soothing, Clip feathers back from the vent area to avoid moist droppings from getting tangled in feathers. It helps keep things clean back there.

I do hope the moist dropping clear up. Try some probiotics and alternate with ACV to help keep the GI tract healthy. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

I hope little Daisyl feels better and that you'll get to the bottom of it. Keep us posted


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I sure hope Daesyl feels back to herself again asap... please keep us posted!


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Jo Ann said:


> If you have not set up your birdy first aid kit this is a good time to start.


Aye! I certainly think after recent events it's needed :hug:

And a little update on Daes: Being the night owl I am, at about half 3 in the morning Daes had a bit of a night terror and I was awake to spot it. She wasn't screeching but flapping around a whole bunch. My George used to get these a lot, so i'm not terribly shocked, and I used to know how to comfort him. 
I pulled back her cover part way and spoke to her, and I put my hand in the cage to see if I could bring her closer to take a look. She got on my hand with no complaints and immediately started to calm. She even asked to come out of the cage shortly after. So I sat down with her on my hand for a few minutes for 'fresh air', just talking and giving her scritches (which she really enjoyed) while she was calming down. She was really reluctant to go back into her cage, but she started falling asleep on my hand, and I left her to sleep for a little longer to make up for lost time.

Today she looks alright, her vent seems clean (it's more her poop just sticking to her feathers on the way out), and she was singing to me earlier, where she made what sounded like an attempt to talk, along with playing with her favourite toy. Oh, and she screams when i leave the room, but when I come back she fluffs up and grinds her beak. And she'll shout for my attention if I spend too long at the laptop. She's being her normal diva self for now!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's good to hear it was nothing too serious and that Daesyl is back to her normal self! 
But they do make us worry, don't they?


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm glad she feels better!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great news! I'm glad it wasn't anything serious, and she is back to her normal self .


----------

